# what is your hedgie?



## Apricot Hedge (Nov 6, 2013)

So I have read the recommended pdf read. And after observing and watching Oliver I have found him to be cuddle huff....sounds like it should be a harry potter thing but he is, my Ollie is a cuddlehuff, lol. He loves to cuddle after a litttle exploration he will cuddle into the crook of my elbow and snooze, the cutest thing ever but don't move wrong he will hiss and if you don't heed the his he puffs and pops.

What is your hedgie?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hehe! I've always used one word for my Henry...DIVA. He has plenty (majority, actually) of moments where he's super sweet and a little cuddle bug. But if you randomly make a noise to disturb his slumber...or accidentally graze a front of head quill (he hates that!) you are gonna have one little huffy diva on your hands!

He also will go through his food mix and pick out and eat his favorites first. He literally paws through the bowl...often tossing pieces up to maybe 8" away. Then every morning he expects his human slaves to clean it up. Oh...and he demands his wheel be spotless by time his next evening run rolls around. Diva.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

